

Is there a weekly summary available for top news on Hacker News? - getp

The Hacker news frontpage changes almost continuously. However, I want to batch my readings as opposed to checking the site (several times) daily. Is there a way to find the top N posts by rating for a given week? (also posted to Quora: http://www.quora.com/Is-there-a-weekly-summary-available-for-top-news-on-Hacker-News)
======
pg
<http://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=200> will work pretty well.

------
instakill
Go to <http://www.hackernewsletter.com/> to subscribe. I get it weekly, and
it's pretty much great as a weekly round up.

------
ehsanul
Here you go: <http://hnweekly.chibidesign.com/>

Googling brings it up too (turns out Google isn't all that bad).

~~~
ehsanul
Whoops, looks like that hasn't been working for a year now. Which is probably
the last time I used it.

~~~
getp
Yeah too bad, it looks perfect..

------
revorad
Read these once a week - <http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/>

